# What to do with an old Hoosier!



## ML_Woy (Aug 19, 2013)

Well race season ended last fall and as always there were retired tires to dispose of. Well rather than just throw them in the landfill.:think1:  I came up with a use for them.

Yes, floor mats for the shop:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Be sure to put them tread down so the swarf does not get caught in the tread.

So this fall stop by your local sprint car owner and he will happy to fill your pickup up for you.

M.L.Woy


----------



## Tamper84 (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting that they will lay flat! I'm guessing they aren't like truck tires and can be re-capped?

Chris


----------



## ML_Woy (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris, they do not have any steel in the just cord. You can cut them nicely with a sheet rock knife. And you are right they lay flat!


----------



## kilroy (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow had me worried there for a minute. I seem to fit the Old and the Hoosier part.:rofl:


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Aug 20, 2013)

Those look like they came off a dirt track car.


----------



## ML_Woy (Aug 21, 2013)

JoeSixPack74 said:


> Those look like they came off a dirt track car.


Good observation, Left rear.


----------

